# Hawthorne/ Orange is the new Red.



## rustyspoke66 (May 14, 2017)

So this bike was on the Cabe last year for sale. I picked it up and just last week decided to see what was under the silver paint. Low and behold it actually looks pretty good.


----------



## Rust_Trader (May 14, 2017)

Wow that's neat!:eek:


----------



## rustyspoke66 (May 14, 2017)

I thought the front fork tip modification was kinda crazy but they actually did a descent job.


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (May 14, 2017)

Nice job!  Love the color ...Is it a non horn tank?


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (May 14, 2017)

You did an amazing job@ looks awesome!!


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (May 14, 2017)

Awesome colors.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (May 14, 2017)

Nice save!!


----------



## Awhipple (May 14, 2017)

I love these before and after pics.


----------



## rollfaster (May 14, 2017)

Nice job on a great bike!


----------



## rustyspoke66 (May 14, 2017)

SKIDKINGSVBC said:


> Nice job!  Love the color ...Is it a non horn tank?



It is a horn tank and also has switch for the lights.


----------



## Hawthornecrazy (May 15, 2017)

That is fantastic, great job I love the color combo on it...


----------



## Krakatoa (May 15, 2017)

Wow X 10 nice work! Looks Snyder built. Every new old Hawthorne I see here lately makes me like this badge better. Really cool bike.


----------



## Gsbecker (May 16, 2017)

Very coll!
Actually the model and color I am looking for...let me know if you wish to sell!


----------



## rustyspoke66 (May 16, 2017)

It will most likely be for sale as soon as it's done and I take it for a few rides for the experience of it all.


----------



## Rides4Fun (May 16, 2017)

Very nice work....love the original color scheme!


----------



## vincev (May 16, 2017)

SWEET !!


----------



## Tim the Skid (May 16, 2017)

nice work, Jeff.  Hope you have it done by the swap meet in June. great color scheme.


----------



## azbug-i (May 16, 2017)

This is awesome!


----------



## kreika (May 16, 2017)

That's the same bike? Wow!  If your at liberty, what worked that well on the silver paint?  I'm looking to remove some red spray paint.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (May 18, 2017)

I hope to have it on the road by June. I gently used lacquer thinner to remove the silvery paint.


----------



## ricobike (May 18, 2017)

rustyspoke66 said:


> I thought the front fork tip modification was kinda crazy but they actually did a descent job.




That is crazy.  Why do you suppose they went to the trouble to do that?


----------



## rustyspoke66 (May 19, 2017)

Well as a kid I know of a few times I set out to improve on something and failed. Maybe someone was a big fan of the tin man?


----------



## mfhemi1969 (Jun 11, 2017)

rustyspoke66 said:


> So this bike was on the Cabe last year for sale. I picked it up and just last week decided to see what was under the silver paint. Low and behold it actually looks pretty good.
> View attachment 466571 View attachment 466576 View attachment 466578



Wow!  Great clean up this one, Looks great!


----------



## the2finger (Jun 11, 2017)

WOW! How did you get the house paint off


----------



## Krakatoa (Jun 12, 2017)

the2finger said:


> WOW! How did you get the house paint off






rustyspoke66 said:


> I gently used lacquer thinner to remove the silvery paint.


----------



## the2finger (Jun 12, 2017)

lacquer thinner, gotta try that i never knew it worked


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jun 17, 2017)

Just be careful and try it somewhere inconspicuous.


----------



## 56 Vette (Jun 19, 2017)

What a transformation! Awesome job!


----------



## Hawthornecrazy (Jun 20, 2017)

That is a great looking bike. Very nice job on the save.


----------



## Oilit (Jun 21, 2017)

The more I look at those fork tips the more bepuzzled I get. As you say, it looks like someone did it who knew what they were doing, but that still doesn't explain _WHY_ they did it. Have you got a close-up?


----------



## morton (Aug 12, 2017)

Oilit said:


> The more I look at those fork tips the more bepuzzled I get. As you say, it looks like someone did it who knew what they were doing, but that still doesn't explain _WHY_ they did it. Have you got a close-up?





Just a guess....

Could it be the dropouts were a "closed circle" instead of being open at the bottom for easier wheel remover?

I know it would be easier to just cut a slot, but who knows with amateur mods?


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Aug 12, 2017)

morton said:


> Just a guess....
> 
> Could it be the dropouts were a "closed circle" instead of being open at the bottom for easier wheel remover?
> 
> I know it would be easier to just cut a slot, but who knows with amateur mods?




These pre-war CWC springer fork legs were made of steel tubing that was a bit too thin. The dropouts were just the tubing crimped flat, with a hole or slot. They were prone to cracking, since the legs could actually flex independently from each other. Bad design! I've got a handful of these forks, some with the cracks and gobbled welding repairs.


----------

